# Wiha Insulated screwdrivers



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

No, because they dont fit a lot of american sized screw heads.

~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why won't they fit american sizes? They have all the standard sizes for phillips at this site


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a set. I use the smaller ones constantly. I would tell you the sizes but that wore off a long time ago, But one fits AB terminal blocks like a glove and the other fits AB relay bases. 
I really can't tell you how the phillips drivers hold up, I hardly ever use a phillips.

For just about everything else I have 2 Felo screwdrivers ( 3/16", 1/4" ?).
As far as quality I don't think there is much difference between the two but I like the handles on the Felo better. 

Shop around if you go with the Wiha though, I got my set pretty cheap off of ebay.


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

I use them everyday, I don't know if it comes in the sears set but Wiha has a screwdriver called a terminal block driver that looks like a philips head and flat head, it fits perfect in receptacle screw heads.









They are pretty tough, much better than the kleins imo. However just like any tool they do wear out with use.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Greenblinker said:


> I use them everyday, I don't know if it comes in the sears set but Wiha has a screwdriver called a terminal block driver that looks like a philips head and flat head, it fits perfect in receptacle screw heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have this tip in two sizes and have been using them for a couple years now and love em.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> No, because they dont fit a lot of american sized screw heads.
> 
> ~Matt


hahaha that was sarcasm. wasn't it:blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I use them absolutely everyday, for everything. It's really all I use. Bought mine at Sears, very good investment.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

don't forget your insulated hacksaw lol
http://www.wihatools.com/100seri/150serie_insul_Knives.htm


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Greenblinker said:


> I use them everyday, I don't know if it comes in the sears set but Wiha has a screwdriver called a terminal block driver that looks like a philips head and flat head, it fits perfect in receptacle screw heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a set today and i went online and ordered the terminal driver as well.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bduerler said:


> hahaha that was sarcasm. wasn't it:blink:


no, not at all - the screwdrivers I own dont fit well at all in a lot of screws.

~Matt


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> no, not at all - the screwdrivers I own dont fit well at all in a lot of screws.
> 
> ~Matt


huh thats pretty crazy could you have just gotten a bad set???


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> no, not at all - the screwdrivers I own dont fit well at all in a lot of screws.
> 
> ~Matt


I've never had this issue with any of my Wera's.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I use my 1000V soft finish screwdrivers every day, mostly my 3.5mm.


----------



## wdemos (Nov 27, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> No, because they dont fit a lot of american sized screw heads.
> 
> ~Matt


Dont you mean they dont fit chinese sized screw heads?


----------

